# YJ New Cube: Chilong "Plus" Review



## Wish Lin (Jul 17, 2019)

YJ released the Chilong Plus a couple weeks ago, and it just so happens that it is for sale in Taiwan now(faster than Cubicle and Speedcubeshop, wow!), so I'll do a quick review about it.

The cube comes in black and stickerless(better than EDM XD) and measures in 56 millimeters.



Spoiler: Cube images













First impression: *This is definitely NOT the original Chilong!*

Right out of the box, the cube feels tight and sandy and rough, but after some loosening and lubing with DMN-37, it becomes a lot better. Regular corner cutting is over 45 degrees and the reverse is half a cubie, which is way better than the original.

This cube features squared off corners and a hollow corner piece, which makes it looks and sounds like a Valk. It does have the original Chilong's simplicity on the internals, _*IT FEELS LIKE A MIX BETWEEN THE CHILONG AND THE VALK. REALLY STABLE AND A BIT BLOCKY.*_

Overall, I would highly recommend someone that likes the original Chilong or the Valk to get this cube.

Retail price in Taiwan: 4 USD.(Add a couple dollars and that will usually be the price in the US.)

*If you are a Chinese user and want to know more about this cube, you can checkout me and my friends collab channel: *

*https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCM3S-vIuoOsMN1jGWElZPww *

*We will post a more detailed video about it and some other things in the coming week or two! *


----------



## Astral cubing (Jul 17, 2019)

It looks like a mfrs2.


----------



## Wish Lin (Jul 17, 2019)

Astral cubing said:


> It looks like a mfrs2.


Yeah, but the feel is quite different IMO.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jul 17, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> YJ released the Chilong Plus a couple weeks ago, and it just so happens that it is for sale in Taiwan now(faster than Cubicle and Speedcubeshop, wow!), so I'll do a quick review about it.
> 
> The cube comes in black and stickerless(better than EDM XD) and measures in 56 millimeters.
> 
> ...


Is it any similar to the yulong v2m or the YJMGC v1/v2?


----------



## Wish Lin (Jul 17, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Is it any similar to the yulong v2m or the YJMGC v1/v2?


Uh, I’ve never try any of those yet, but other reviews in Taiwan says this cube has a feeling unlike any other(beside Valk), so I don’t think so.


----------



## Wish Lin (Jul 28, 2019)

Here is the unbox vid:


----------

